# Gewinnspiel: Alternate verlost 5 Jahresabos der PC Games Hardware



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gewinnspiel: Alternate verlost 5 Jahresabos der PC Games Hardware gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gewinnspiel: Alternate verlost 5 Jahresabos der PC Games Hardware


----------



## modnoob (27. April 2011)

Hab mitgemacht. Endlich ein Gewinnspiel für das ich nicht bei Facebook sein muss!
Ich bin da immer noch nicht angemeldet.
Viel Glück man Alle (obwohl ich gewinnen möchte).


----------



## derP4computer (27. April 2011)

Teilnahme erledigt.


----------



## FrittenFett (27. April 2011)

... der war aber mal einfach...


----------



## Grunert (27. April 2011)

Auch gleich mal mitmachen und doe nächsten 5Jahre retten ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. April 2011)

Naja, wegen dem netten Satz hier wede ich nicht mitmachen:





> Wir behalten uns vor, im Falle eines Gewinns den Namen des Gewinners auf ALTERNATE zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. April 2011)

Dann würde ich auch mal das Heft bekommen, wäre zu schön


----------



## Forseti (27. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, wegen dem netten Satz hier wede ich nicht mitmachen:


 da stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Captain Future (27. April 2011)

Und wenn die Namen nicht veröffentlicht würden, wären Foreseti und Hansvonwurst die ersten, die BETRUG schreien.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. April 2011)

Gleich mitgemacht! Wiso bekommt PCGH immer weniger Abonnenten bzw. macht weniger Umsatz als in den Jahren davor...?  Jedenfalls echt tolle Idee!


----------



## FrittenFett (27. April 2011)

> Auch gleich mal mitmachen und doe nächsten 5Jahre retten ^^



... Es gibt 5 Jahresabos à 1 Jahr.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. April 2011)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und wenn die Namen nicht veröffentlicht würden, wären Foreseti und Hansvonwurst die ersten, die BETRUG schreien.


 
Klar doch!
Mir ists egal, ob die Namen veröffentlicht werden, solang meiner nicht erscheint!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

hmmm... das hat man von Apple auch mal gedacht: 



> Die Daten werden ausschließlich zur Durchführung des Gewinnspiels gespeichert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Gleich mitgemacht! Wiso bekommt PCGH immer weniger Abonnenten bzw. macht weniger Umsatz als in den Jahren davor...?  Jedenfalls echt tolle Idee!


 
Weil die Leute Abos lieber gewinnen, anstatt sie brötchenbringend (für uns) auf konventionelle Weise abzuschließen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lan_Party (28. April 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Weil die Leute Abos lieber gewinnen, anstatt sie brötchenbringend (für uns) auf konventionelle Weise abzuschließen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Das ist mir auch Klar.  Dennoch wird es massiv weniger als am Anfang der PCGH...ich werde mir ein Abo besorgen wenn ich 18 bin.


----------



## FrittenFett (28. April 2011)

Also in 4 Jahren?!


Scherz.


@Raff

Reichts euch nicht, dass ich die PCGH seit ~2009 kaufe?!
Ach so, ja, dein Name ist Programm!


----------



## Lan_Party (28. April 2011)

Die Ausgaben selbst werden immer weniger verkauft...die Abos haben 2003-2007 ihre Höhe erreicht ab 2008 sind die Abos stark gesunken. 

@ FrittenFett
Freu dich doch wenn du gewinnst haste halt erstmal deine Ruhe vor ihm.  Achja ich bin 17  und werde am 4. März 18.  aber ich bleibe immer eine kleiner Junge der mit Technik spielt und alles putt macht.  So wird die PCGH doch schmackhaft gemacht.  Die Leute die keine PCGH Abonniert haben und gewinnen könnten sich es ja überlegen sich diese länger zu abonnieren.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. April 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> @Raff
> 
> Reichts euch nicht, dass ich die PCGH seit ~2009 kaufe?!
> Ach so, ja, dein Name ist Programm!


 
Raff ich nicht.   Keine Sorge: Treue Kauferei ist ein guter Anfang! Ein Abo wäre aber für beide Seiten noch besser.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## FrittenFett (28. April 2011)

Spart ihr dann die Margen für den Einzelhandel?!

Aber durch die Aboprämien gibt es ja nochmal nen Abzug für euch oder lohnt sich das trotzdem mehr für euch weil die Supermärkte so _raffgierig_ sind?!


Naja, mal gucken was sich tun lässt, wenn nach Moped, Mecha und Alucase noch was übrig bleibt.


----------



## zottibtf (29. April 2011)

Nö, da mach ich nich mit 

Was will ich mit 2 Abos


----------



## der-sack88 (29. April 2011)

Super, gleich mal mitgemacht. Als Schüler hat man leider zu wenig Geld, um sich so einen "Luxus" zu leisten. Ab und zu eine Ausgabe geht schon, ein Abo eher nicht.


----------

